# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  کتاب Learning VMware NSX (Second Edition)

## twinkle

*Learning VMware NSX (Second Edition)*  VMware NSX  یک پلتفرم برای دیتاسنتر نرم افزار محور است که باعث می شود توپولوژی های  پیچیده ی شبکه در عرض چند ثانیه بصورت برنامه نویسی پیاده سازی شوند. SDNها  باعث سهولت پیاده سازی، مدیریت و خودکارسازی پیاده سازی و نگهداری شبکه  های جدید می شود و در برخی موارد به طور کامل نیاز به پیاده سازی شبکه های  سنتی را از بین می برد. *سرفصل ها:* *Chapter 1:* Introduction to Network Virtualization *Chapter 2:* NSX Core Components  *Chapter 3:* NSX Installation and Configuration  *Chapter 4:* NSX Functional Services *Chapter 5:* Edge Services Gateway *Chapter 6:* Service Composer  *Chapter 7:* Monitoring *Chapter 8:* Managing NSX *Chapter 9:* Conclusion *مشخصات:* *نویسنده:*Ranjit Singh Thakurratan *انتشارات:*Packt  *سال نشر:*2017 *تعداد صفحات:*376 *حجم:* 20 MB

دانلود کتاب

منبع: سایت هیوا شبکه

----------


## pouyaweb

میشه بگید از کجا میشه تهیه کرد این کتاب رو؟

ثبت شرکت در ترکیه
خرید ملک در ترکیه
تحصیل در ترکیه
اقامت در ترکیه
کرکره برقی
راهبند اتوماتیک
زومر
پارتیشن
تور ترکیه

----------


## twinkle

لینک دانلود را گذاشتم
از لینک زیر هم می توانید استفاده کنید:

http://dl.hiva-network.com/Library/V...nd-Edition.rar

----------


## easyseo

خیلی ممنون، ترجمه شده این کتاب هم آیا موجود است ؟

خرید ملک در ترکیه
ثبت شرکت در ترکیه
اخذ اقامت ترکیه
طراحی سایت

----------

